# intel i865 chipset with integrated sound, graphics...

## gerni

is the intel chipset i865 fully supportet under linux? lan, audio, graphics...? 

or could i get problems with this chipset?

thx!

gernot

----------

## guero61

I've had trouble getting that chipset to drive an LCD monitor in X, but no other problems.

----------

## nitromullet

I am having issues getting my RADEON 9700 Pro to function in 3D mode on my i865PE based board. I have seen the posts that mention enabling dev/agpgart in the kernel for a specific chipset, however the i865 doesn't seem to be an option. I had a similar situation previously with a nForce2 based board because there were no kernel drivers for the nForce2 agpgart. Is the is the case with the i865 as well?

thx!

----------

## ubercheez

I have to switch to a development kernel to get AGP support in the kernel. I am currently running 2.5.71

----------

## Forge

If you are running a recent (2.4.21+) 2.4 kernel, you can get AGP support on i875/865 by compiling AGPGART as a module, and using modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

This uses the generic Intel AGP 3.0 routines off the Granite Bay (e7205) driver, and works 100% here.

----------

## nitromullet

Thanks for the reply. 

I recompiled my kernel (vanilla 2.4.21) with agpgart as a module and added agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1 to my /etc/modules.autoload script, and the modules appear to load correctly. However, I am still not able to run any 3D apps except glxgears. The posts about ATI cards concern themselves with everything from the Radeon 7000 up (including the IGP) and everything in between, while there are varying levels of support from ATI and  DRM for each of these chipsets. 

Does anyone know if it is even possible to achieve 3D acceleration under X with the 9700 Pro specifically, and if so, are there any posts/websites that explain how this is done?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Oh yeah, in an attempt to keep this post somewhat on topic... In response to the first post, the LAN driver for the 3c2000 which comes on the Asus P4P800 deluxe CD works without a hitch. Just copy the driver from the cd, make install, and add 3c2000 to your /etc/modules.autoload script. I realize that this is a P4P800 specific thing, but it might help you decide which Springdale based board to pick up. The only issues that I have had so far with this board appear to stem from the use of the ATI card and not the mobo itself. 

cheers!

----------

## Forge

nitromullet - 9500, 9600, 9700 and 9800 are accelerated only on ATI's bainry drivers. The XFree drivers do 2D and XV only.

----------

## propheci

hi, i have a 865PE (Asus P4P800) and a Radeon 9700 Pro.  i had no luck with the 2.5.7 kernel but the 2.4.21-ac kernel worked for me.  in the kernel logs, it recognized the chipset as 865G and reported it couldn't find the graphic chipset (which the 865G has onbard).  it's still incorrect but everything seems to work.  i have AGPGART compiled into the kernel.  and i'm using the ati-drivers.  did this a while ago so i forget all the details...

----------

## Forge

propheci - 2.4.21-ac* does not have AGPGART support for i865/i875. Something else is IDing it in another driver, I'd say.

To get i865/i875 AGP working in 2.4.21-*, you must compile as a module and modprobe with agp_try_unsupported=1, or use NV's binary driver's internal AGP support.

----------

## Obz

On a related note, the 2.6.0_test1 kernel has supported for the D865, but with 2.6.0_test1 my /dev/pts filesystem seems to have disappeared (yep, I've compiled it in under psuedo filesystems and char devices support unix98 ptys) which is a shame.

Also, my sound is running through the intel8x0 alsa module, and all seems fine despite the fact the documentation says it's an AD1985 chipset, which confused me at first.

Lastly, I'm running software raid at the moment (left over from my previous box) but I know the D865 has support for raid. However, all the documentations seems to imply the onboard raid support is for serial ATA only (im still using plain old IDE) Should/Can I switch over to hardware, or should I stick with software (which works fine).

Thanks guys.

----------

## Forge

Stick with software. 2.5/2.6 no longer have the kernel ataraid (it's going to be redone in init scripts or somesuch, I hear), and ataraid never got ICH5R support. Matter of fact, if you toggle the BIOS from SATA to SATA RAID, the kernel just plain ignores it entirely. I had to perform this in reverse to put Gentoo on one of my Raptors.

----------

